# Mac Pro Humor



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 12, 2013)

Enjoy!

http://news.cnet.com/2300-17938_105-10017159.html


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2013)

Ha ha ha ;D Very funny.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 12, 2013)

Nothing better than an arm flailing tube man on your workstation. :|


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 13, 2013)

That dim sum option is actually weirdly attractive...


----------



## RGF (Jun 13, 2013)

Wel done


----------



## docholliday (Jun 13, 2013)

This is still my favorite:


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jun 13, 2013)

that was awesome!


----------



## Nishi Drew (Jun 13, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Nothing better than an arm flailing tube man on your workstation. :|



And should actually work as that's where the air flows out ~


----------



## e-d0uble (Jun 13, 2013)

It looks like a shiny black automotive oil filter.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 13, 2013)

excekllent..


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 13, 2013)

;D ;D ;D ... dim sums made me hungry


----------



## dirtcastle (Jun 13, 2013)

I love me some Apple. But bring on the mockery!


----------



## eml58 (Jun 13, 2013)

That's really very funny, have to admit when i first looked at the thing I imagined a Good Bottle of Red Wine sticking out the top.

But i like the "Darth Pro" very good.

Still want one though, Tomorrow.


----------

